# Ancora Forchielli sul Milan



## osvaldobusatti (23 Gennaio 2017)

Pescata da Twitter l'ultima dichiarazione di Forchielli sul Milan.

"Milan: penso che gov. Cina non darà valuta a Sino-Europe neanche se avessero sufficienti RMB e il Berlusca si tiene i 200 € Mil. di cauzione"

Ognuno la prenda come gli pare...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Pescata da Twitter l'ultima dichiarazione di Forchielli sul Milan.
> 
> "Milan: penso che gov. Cina non darà valuta a Sino-Europe neanche se avessero sufficienti RMB e il Berlusca si tiene i 200 € Mil. di cauzione"
> 
> Ognuno la prenda come gli pare...



sarebbe incredibile se succedesse, una roba mai vista prima...
ma il famoso piano B dovrebbe scongiurare proprio questa evenienza...a quel punto il problema sarebbe solo se, dopo il closing, ogni volta che c'è da tirar fuori soldi serviranno autorizzazioni cinesi o no.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2017)

Il dramma è che si parla di 200 mln come se fossero 20 euro.
Come se tutto fosse fattibile, come se tutto fosse normale.


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> sarebbe incredibile se succedesse, una roba mai vista prima...
> ma il famoso piano B dovrebbe scongiurare proprio questa evenienza...a quel punto il problema sarebbe solo se, dopo il closing, ogni volta che c'è da tirar fuori soldi serviranno autorizzazioni cinesi o no.



Il fatto è che una volta esportata la cifra in questione (più di un miliardo tra closing e 350 mln di investimenti) non ci sarebbe più bisogno di esportare nessuna cifra perché il business plan prevede la quotazione in borsa (o vendita) una volta esaurito il ciclo di investimenti in questione (che durerà tre anni a quanto si dice).


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2017)

Sgarbi ha parlato molto bene di questo Forchielli........


----------



## sballotello (23 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Pescata da Twitter l'ultima dichiarazione di Forchielli sul Milan.
> 
> "Milan: penso che gov. Cina non darà valuta a Sino-Europe neanche se avessero sufficienti RMB e il Berlusca si tiene i 200 € Mil. di cauzione"
> 
> Ognuno la prenda come gli pare...



scopa di piu, ciccioneee


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Vada come vada, ma Forchielli è un pessimista nato.


----------



## Black (23 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Pescata da Twitter l'ultima dichiarazione di Forchielli sul Milan.
> 
> "Milan: penso che gov. Cina non darà valuta a Sino-Europe neanche se avessero sufficienti RMB e il Berlusca si tiene i 200 € Mil. di cauzione"
> 
> Ognuno la prenda come gli pare...



grazie Forchielli, avevamo bisogno di un parere ottimista sulla cessione. Mica l'avevamo capita come la pensavi, eh


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2017)

"Ma chi ca... è Forchielli? Ma da dove viene? Qual è il suo fatturato? Da dove lo avete preso?" cit.


----------



## danjr (23 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque su Twitter ha postato una foto con il famoso "Fu" (che era presente in Sardegna con la prima delegazione di Sino) con scritto qualcosa tipo "Fu mi sta spiegando la situazione del Milan" e poi ha twittato altre frasi come quella da voi riportata. Francamente mi sembra un bruttissimo segnale


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Gennaio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque su Twitter ha postato una foto con il famoso "Fu" (che era presente in Sardegna con la prima delegazione di Sino) con scritto qualcosa tipo "Fu mi sta spiegando la situazione del Milan" e poi ha twittato altre frasi come quella da voi riportata. Francamente mi sembra un bruttissimo segnale



ognuno la pensa come vuole......qualcuno su twitter gli ha rinfacciato il fatto dei cinesi che non esistevano ecc e lui ha ammesso di essersi sbagliato...quindi brutto o bello come segnale non so interpretarlo


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2017)

I gufi ( forchielli compreso ) si rassegnino 

Il Milan passerà a SES

Per la precisione a Rossoneri Hong Kong


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2017)

La pedanteria con cui annuncia il fallimento di questo passaggio societario lo priva di qualsiasi credibilità. 
Non propone argomenti, non cita fonti attendibili; apre soltanto bocca e da fiato come potrebbe fare chiunque, dovesse trattarsi anche del salumiere sotto casa. 
Non è che io non voglio sentire notizie negative, ma voglio fatti a suffragarle e soprattutto voglio modi rispettosi, professionali e non le piazzate di questo qui.
Ha davvero stufato.


----------



## supertozzi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ragazzi ma veramente vi fate trollare da questo personaggio che grazie a chi lo RT o che assume solo visibilità ?! 
Era col cinese che l'ha preso X io culo 1 anno intero e poi è andato in villa da Silvio a firmare...e voi ci credete...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Pescata da Twitter l'ultima dichiarazione di Forchielli sul Milan.
> 
> "Milan: penso che gov. Cina non darà valuta a Sino-Europe neanche se avessero sufficienti RMB e il Berlusca si tiene i 200 € Mil. di cauzione"
> 
> Ognuno la prenda come gli pare...



Forchielli è arrivato tardi, questo si era già intuito da un pezzo  vista la recente situazione in Cina le autorizzazioni difficilmente arriveranno o arriveranno in tempo.

Invece la storia del risarcimento che Li vorrebbe chiedere a Silvio (che si terrebbe "ingiustamente" i 200M) è una simpatica trollata dato che l'affare è lungi dall'essere saltato. Per il resto, invece, non spiega per quale motivo sarebbe difficile secondo lui chiudere con i soldi off shore e non ammette di essersi sbagliato quando gli vien fatto notare che non credeva all'esistenza di cinesi e invece ora parla di cinesi che non riescono ad esportare valuta. Insomma, il solito Forchetta 



goleador 70 ha scritto:


> I gufi ( forchielli compreso ) si rassegnino
> 
> Il Milan passerà a SES
> 
> Per la precisione a Rossoneri Hong Kong





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La pedanteria con cui annuncia il fallimento di questo passaggio societario lo priva di qualsiasi credibilità.
> Non propone argomenti, non cita fonti attendibili; apre soltanto bocca e da fiato come potrebbe fare chiunque, dovesse trattarsi anche del salumiere sotto casa.
> Non è che io non voglio sentire notizie negative, ma voglio fatti a suffragarle e soprattutto voglio modi rispettosi, professionali e non le piazzate di questo qui.
> Ha davvero stufato.





supertozzi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma veramente vi fate trollare da questo personaggio che grazie a chi lo RT o che assume solo visibilità ?!
> Era col cinese che l'ha preso X io culo 1 anno intero e poi è andato in villa da Silvio a firmare...e voi ci credete...


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Gennaio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Insomma, il solito Forchetta



che poi vedendo la foto piu che forchetta assomiglia a un servizio da 200 posate...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

Aaaaahhhh caro, grasso, trollone


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ricadiamo sempre negli stessi errori. Ricordo ancora i perculamenti a Forchielli in questi due anni di ipotetiche "cessioni".


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2017)

si ragazzi però se Forchielli avesse detto "le cose stanno procedendo bene,a quanto so tra poco ci sarà il closing grazie al piano B" tutti a dire "ha ragione...era con Fu...è attendibile..Fu conosce bene l'affare quindi siamo a posto ecc"....invece dice cose negative e quindi diventa inattendibile.......

non sto dicendo che ha ragione ma nemmeno che ha SICURAMENTE torto


----------



## zico (23 Gennaio 2017)

purtroppo questa volta ci ha preso .......................cose gia' dette


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ricadiamo sempre negli stessi errori. Ricordo ancora i perculamenti a Forchielli in questi due anni di ipotetiche "cessioni".


In che senso? Stai dalla parte sua?


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ricadiamo sempre negli stessi errori. Ricordo ancora i perculamenti a Forchielli in questi due anni di ipotetiche "cessioni".



forchielli su cosa ha avuto ragione?


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> forchielli su cosa ha avuto ragione?



Solo su Mr Bee

Per il resto penso che la ragione l'abbia solo quando si parla di cucina


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ragazzi però se Forchielli avesse detto "le cose stanno procedendo bene,a quanto so tra poco ci sarà il closing grazie al piano B" tutti a dire "ha ragione...era con Fu...è attendibile..Fu conosce bene l'affare quindi siamo a posto ecc"....invece dice cose negative e quindi diventa inattendibile.......
> 
> non sto dicendo che ha ragione ma nemmeno che ha SICURAMENTE torto



Non è questione di avere torto o ragione...Lui non c ha mai capito nulla della trattativa.
Ci sono giornalisti come luca pagni seri che hanno seguito la vicenda documentandosi esprimendo parecchi dubbi sulla riuscita dell'operazione...poi pagni ovviamente non avendo altre notizie sulla riuscita o meno dell affare non mi sembra abbia espresso altri giudizi a differenza della forchetta.


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Solo su Mr Bee
> 
> Per il resto penso che la ragione l'abbia solo quando si parla di cucina



quando diceva sull inesistenza dei cinesi si riferiva alla presunta attuale cordata...Su mr bee i cinesi intesi come stato non c entravano nulla visto che allora si prospettava un fondo misto arabi,russi ecc.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2017)

Possiamo tranquillamente ammettere che Forchielli fin qui non ha saputo niente, poi magari andrà come dice lui, ma sinceramente sono più interessato a quello che sa Fu e se gli ha spifferato qualcosa...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> In che senso? Stai dalla parte sua?



No io non sto dalla parte di nessuno, il punto è che qui leggo di utenti che lo denigrano come se fosse un pirla qualunque quando in realtà non è affatto così. Come ha detto giustamente King, se avesse detto cose positive dopo la foto con Fu (che ricordo era in Sardegna alla firma del preliminare con Ilvio) tutti qui a dire finalmente ha cambiato idea, ha capito anche lui ecc ecc...Siccome dice cose che non piacciono subito a denigrarlo. Ecco a me non piace questo spirito poco obiettivo. Inviterei molti utenti a leggere i vari topic sulla cessione di questi due anni, noteranno tante ma tante cose...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Solo su Mr Bee
> 
> Per il resto penso che la ragione l'abbia solo quando si parla di cucina



In realtà disse anche che non avremmo ottenuto le autorizzazioni, fu il primo a parlare di SAFE ecc ecc, quando ancora qui dentro nessuno sapeva cosa fossero. Disse anche che non c'erano dentro evergrand, baidu e compagnia....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2017)

Io sparo sempre a zero su Galliani senza avere la benchè minima fonte, e spesso ci prendo.

Forchielli spara sempre a zero sulle trattative del Milan, e qualche volta magari ci prende.

Se si spara sempre a zero su una cosa, se si fa sempre il bastian contrario senza essere documentati, per la legge dei grandi numeri qualche volta ci si azzecca per forza.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2017)

Forchielli ha aggiunto che i soldi non vengono da Huarong, ma da Li.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Gennaio 2017)

zico ha scritto:


> purtroppo questa volta ci ha preso .......................cose gia' dette



Ho riletto un po' i tuoi 158 messaggi, in pratica sono un copia e incolla che dicono sempre la stessa cosa.
Addirittura eri convinto che saremmo rimasti con Brocchi in panchina, ripetendo che la storia sulla trattativa fosse una pagliaccia.
In pratica dal messaggio 1 al messaggio 158 è un copy-paste di continuo. 
Non ce l'ho con te ma utenti che ripetono le stesse cose a ogni messaggio e a ogni discussione senza avere mezzo indizio su quello che scrivono mi da fastidio.

A me sai tanto di troll che scrive le stesse cose per fare flame e basta, di sto passo fai la fine di Reblanck che viene bannato una volta al giorno.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà disse anche che non avremmo ottenuto le autorizzazioni, fu il primo a parlare di SAFE ecc ecc, quando ancora qui dentro nessuno sapeva cosa fossero. Disse anche che non c'erano dentro evergrand, baidu e compagnia....



Secondo me Evergrande e co. erano dentro, ma penso anche che Forchielli fosse già a conoscenza della "corrente Yonghong Li". Per questo non aveva mai dato molto credito a Galatioto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Tanto ormai manca poco più di un mese...

Dopo il 3 Marzo se non si chiude per me è finita, stop.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sgarbi ha parlato molto bene di questo Forchielli........



Sgarbi ha anche elogiato Moana Pozzi e Rosy Bindi, dopo averle insultate entrambe. 

Forchielli sappiamo da tempo chi sia, inutile commentare i suoi post sgrammaticati (forse ha studiato troppo il cinese di recente).


----------



## zico (23 Gennaio 2017)

non e' questione di indizio oppure no, qui penso si vada a sensazione e la mia non e' positiva , pensavo la trattativa fosse una pagliacciaTA e lo sono convinto ancora. 
Di messaggi di closing , "tutto fatto", ne sono passati ormai da un anno a questa parte e sono tutt'ora convinto che ci fosse stato la volonta' di chiudere l'avrebbero gia' fatto.
Credimi , sono un milanista di lunga data , andavo a vedere il milan in serie b ed ho conosciuto sofferenze e gioie , soffro per questa situazione pertanto anche se ogni tanto come dici tu "copio-incollo" concedimi di esprimere il mio giudizio , se questo e' un forum libero , altrimenti diventa un forum dove "allinearsi" allora trovo giusto essere bannato.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai manca poco più di un mese...
> 
> Dopo il 3 Marzo se non si chiude per me è finita, stop.



esatto...questa è l'unica cosa veramente importante...

una mia curiosità: ma qualcuno continuerebbe a seguire/crederci anche se non si chiudesse il 3 marzo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto...questa è l'unica cosa veramente importante...
> 
> una mia curiosità: ma qualcuno continuerebbe a seguire/crederci anche se non si chiudesse il 3 marzo?


Io no.
Sicuramente qualcuno si, anzi.. più di qualcuno..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai manca poco più di un mese...
> 
> Dopo il 3 Marzo se non si chiude per me è finita, stop.


Entro metà febbraio devono esserci conferme altrimenti è finita.


__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto...questa è l'unica cosa veramente importante...
> 
> una mia curiosità: ma qualcuno continuerebbe a seguire/crederci anche se non si chiudesse il 3 marzo?


Io no sicuramente...ormai il Milan non lo seguo già più adesso figuriamoci dopo una pagliacciata così grossa.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io no.
> Sicuramente qualcuno si, anzi.. più di qualcuno..



beh se davvero qualcuno continuerà a crederci allora fanno bene a prenderci in giro (nel caso non ci sia ovviamente)

perchè ormai ogni scusa è saltata....c'è il piano B come detto da Yonghong quindi non ci sono ca........stavolta


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto...questa è l'unica cosa veramente importante...
> 
> una mia curiosità: ma qualcuno continuerebbe a seguire/crederci anche se non si chiudesse il 3 marzo?



Se non si chiude stacco..
Sarò un tifoso "fasullo" ma dopo 5 anni di prese in giro e 2 pagliacciate simili mi chiedo come si possa anche solo pensare di perdere tempo dietro a sta roba..per sorbirmi ancora Galliani che fa il fenomeno e Silvio coi suoi deliri?
Via via....


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me Evergrande e co. erano dentro, ma penso anche che Forchielli fosse già a conoscenza della "corrente Yonghong Li". Per questo non aveva mai dato molto credito a Galatioto.



ma è diverso ragazzi per forchielli non esisteva proprio la trattativa....il teorema sulla conoscenza dei fatti da parte di forchielli cade li.
Un non giornalista come Ravezzani è stato molto piu informato e corretto nel bene e nel male...poi ho citato prima l esempio di pagni che all inizio era positivo poi col tempo anche lui ha avuto diversi dubbi e li continua ad avere.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

3 settimane alla verità ragazzi...ormai ci siamo..non mollate ora!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

il Milan si tifa a prescindere. Poi che questa società faccia schifo e vomitare è un altro discorso, ma i colori vanno difesi sempre e comunque.


----------



## de sica (23 Gennaio 2017)

Io mi chiedo perché, nonostante la nostra gloriosa storia, nessun mecenate ci voglia. O comunque perché i cinesi con i soldi abbiano preferito lo sterco neroblu


----------



## martinmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Milan si tifa a prescindere. Poi che questa società faccia schifo e vomitare è un altro discorso, ma i colori vanno difesi sempre e comunque.



Ecco...mi mancava la solita ramanzina controsenso


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Milan si tifa a prescindere. Poi che questa società faccia schifo e vomitare è un altro discorso, ma i colori vanno difesi sempre e comunque.



tu tifali pure io non ci penso proprio....

per me si potrebbe anche andare in lega pro e tiferei come e più di ora ma con un progetto....io con questa società non voglio avere piu niente a che fare....


----------



## martinmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tu tifali pure io non ci penso proprio....
> 
> per me si potrebbe anche andare in lega pro e tiferei come e più di ora ma con un progetto....io con questa società non voglio avere piu niente a che fare....



esatto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Milan si tifa a prescindere. Poi che questa società faccia schifo e vomitare è un altro discorso, ma i colori vanno difesi sempre e comunque.


Preferisco aspettare che l'Ac Milan fallisca per debiti dovuti allo scellerato modo di amministrare una società di Berlusconi e Galliani degli ultimi anni per vederlo passare di mano ad un altro imprenditore. Lì sarei pronto a sostenerlo anche in lega pro.
O cessione entro il 3 marzo o per me è una pausa finché non vanno via in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo perché, nonostante la nostra gloriosa storia, nessun mecenate ci voglia. O comunque perché i cinesi con i soldi abbiano preferito lo sterco neroblu


Ti sei mai chiesto se 740 milioni di euro sono un prezzo equo per il Milan attuale?...io non penso...ecco perchè le persone ''serie'' si tengono lontane da questa trattativa...


----------



## martinmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

3 settimane e capiremo se sarà gioia come ad Atene o depressione totale come Istanbul.

P.s. che ricordo stupendo Atene..che atmosfera pazzesca...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

vabbè raga... ma allora i tifosi delle altre squadre che devono dire? noi abbiamo vinto tantissimi trofei, siamo entrati nella storia, nelle leggenda del calcio. Ma i tifosi della viola, del palermo, del bologna ecc ecc? anche io odio questa società ma la fede è fede. 
Detto questo chiedetevi come mai solo da noi si specifica che bisogna spendere 350 mln di euro in 3 anni, come vincolo per la cessione. Ma dico è mai successa una cosa simile? fatevi due domande.


----------



## sballotello (23 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tu tifali pure io non ci penso proprio....
> 
> per me si potrebbe anche andare in lega pro e tiferei come e più di ora ma con un progetto....io con questa società non voglio avere piu niente a che fare....



totalmente daccordo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2017)

Non fatevi prendere in giro da forchielli....
Poi ovviamente fu xiping o Come si chiama va a raccontare come sta la situazione al ***** sdraiato sul divano con gli zamponi di natale in bella vista.

Fu xiping prima del 5 agosto nella villa in Sardegna di Arcore, predicava in giro che la cessione e la Cina erano lontani dal Milan. 

A breve si chiude.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ha parlato Paolo Berlusconi.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ti sei mai chiesto se 740 milioni di euro sono un prezzo equo per il Milan attuale?...io non penso...ecco perchè le persone ''serie'' si tengono lontane da questa trattativa...



Il 70% dell'Inter è stato venduto per 400mln e come blasone, potenzialità nel breve ed entrate annue non c'è confronto.
I dubbi sono più che leciti, ma restiamo comunque fiduciosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

io confido ancora in zio Sal...solo lui può salvarci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2017)

6 pagine di commenti per Forchielli, siamo a posto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Perchè diamo visiblità a questo pagliaccio?

Fortuna che ha parlato paolo berlusconi e ha messo un po le cose in chiaro va...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Gennaio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè diamo visiblità a questo pagliaccio?
> 
> Fortuna che ha parlato paolo berlusconi e ha messo un po le cose in chiaro va...



che tu non creda a Forchielli è lecito ma che tu consideri attendibile uno che di cognome fa Berlusconi offende la tua intelligenza scusa....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Gennaio 2017)

Mah.. vediamo che succede.. gennaio è passato, manca poco..


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che tu non creda a Forchielli è lecito ma che tu consideri attendibile uno che di cognome fa Berlusconi offende la tua intelligenza scusa....



Non importa che abbia detto cose vere o meno, l'importante è che si sia fatto sentire, specialmente riguardo querele a chi sostiene l'idiozia dei capitali di rientro.


----------



## Doctore (24 Gennaio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non importa che abbia detto cose vere o meno, l'importante è che si sia fatto sentire, specialmente riguardo querele a chi sostiene l'idiozia dei capitali di rientro.



Che poi la questione del rientro puo anche non essere una follia...silvio nazionale se ha fatto rientro dei capitali dall estero non lo fa certo con il milan.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Gennaio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Che poi la questione del rientro puo anche non essere una follia...silvio nazionale se ha fatto rientro dei capitali dall estero non lo fa certo con il milan.



Se ti sente martin.... 

Uno che vuole far rientrare capitali lo fa in modo discreto, non di certo sotto gli occhi di tutti. Se la trattativa salta è solo perché questi cinesi sono dei buffoni e stop


----------



## ralf (24 Gennaio 2017)

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]
Forchielli oggi diceva che se i soldi arriveranno tutti off-shore, sarebbe impossibile fare il reverse listing sulla Borsa di Shanghai, sarebbe?


----------



## martinmilan (24 Gennaio 2017)

.


----------



## Casnop (24 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]
> Forchielli oggi diceva che se i soldi arriveranno tutti off-shore, sarebbe impossibile fare il reverse listing sulla Borsa di Shanghai, sarebbe?


Il reverse listing è, è stato sino a qualche tempo fa, uno strumento molto efficace di raccolta di capitale sul mercato borsistico da parte di società depatrimonializzate, come possono esserlo molte fiduciarie costituite su piazze offshore per convogliare capitali nella costituzione di nuovi soggetti. Lo scopo era appunto quello di aggirare i divieti posti da alcune autorità di borsa all’utilizzo illimitato di capitali, ovvero all’impiego di capitali provenienti da paesi posti sulle liste nere. Una società patrimonializzata, operativa, produttiva di beni e servizi, che aveva necessità di raccogliere capitale per un aumento di capitale o per un nuovo sviluppo, ma in quanto quotata aveva limiti oggettivi all’aumento del proprio capitale senza soggiacere agli obblighi di OPA o OPS, costituiva una società non quotata, priva di patrimonio, fair value o rating, non operativa, con cui concludeva un contratto per la cessione totalitaria del proprio capitale a quest’ultima. Il prezzo di tale cessione non era tuttavia denaro, ma uno stock di azioni di nuova emissione, cedute agli azionisti della società patrimonializzata, in misura tale da determinare il controllo da questi ultimi, personalmente, della società non quotata. Quest’ultima, dunque, proprietaria della società quotata, era dunque a propria volta controllata dagli azionisti di quella, sì da crearsi tra entrambe una holding cosiddetta operativa, per effetto della quale la società originariamente non quotata poteva ora collocarsi sul mercato e rastrellare capitale di investimento sul fair value generato dalla società operativa, senza limiti di raccolta per la relativa dimensione di questa e la originaria non concentrazione di capitale dai controllanti. Invece di continuare a quotarsi a parte, la vecchia società girava (reverse listing, appunto) il valore di quotazione attraverso la quotazione della nuova società, pur mantenendo il controllo di quest’ultima attraverso le partecipazioni dei vecchi azionisti di quella. Da quanto riferisce Forchielli, la borsa di Shangai, in linea con provvedimenti adottati da altre autorità borsistiche di Paesi che accettano capitali da paradisi fiscali, come ad esempio il Giappone, avrebbe modificato i requisiti per la quotazione di società attraverso le reverse listings, prevedendo che le nuove società, i cosiddetti cash shells, i ‘gusci di cassa’, debbano soggiacere ai medesimi requisiti di patrimonializzazione, fair value e rating di quelle ordinarie prima di sottoporsi ad un processo di quotazione inversa, il che aumenta i costi ed i rischi e le rende meno convenienti. Ciò nell’ottica di trasparenza in favore di un mercato meno drogato da capitale finanziario di tipo derivato, in assenza di solide base patrimoniali, che potrebbe creare turbative speculative. Il capitale finanziario proveniente dai paradisi fiscali, in questo contesto, risulterebbe certamente penalizzato.


----------



## ralf (24 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il reverse listing è, è stato sino a qualche tempo fa, uno strumento molto efficace di raccolta di capitale sul mercato borsistico da parte di società depatrimonializzate, come possono esserlo molte fiduciarie costituite su piazze offshore per convogliare capitali nella costituzione di nuovi soggetti. Lo scopo era appunto quello di aggirare i divieti posti da alcune autorità di borsa all’utilizzo illimitato di capitali, ovvero all’impiego di capitali provenienti da paesi posti sulle liste nere. Una società patrimonializzata, operativa, produttiva di beni e servizi, che aveva necessità di raccogliere capitale per un aumento di capitale o per un nuovo sviluppo, ma in quanto quotata aveva limiti oggettivi all’aumento del proprio capitale senza soggiacere agli obblighi di OPA o OPS, costituiva una società non quotata, priva di patrimonio, fair value o rating, non operativa, con cui concludeva un contratto per la cessione totalitaria del proprio capitale a quest’ultima. Il prezzo di tale cessione non era tuttavia denaro, ma uno stock di azioni di nuova emissione, cedute agli azionisti della società patrimonializzata, in misura tale da determinare il controllo da questi ultimi, personalmente, della società non quotata. Quest’ultima, dunque, proprietaria della società quotata, era dunque a propria volta controllata dagli azionisti di quella, sì da crearsi tra entrambe una holding cosiddetta operativa, per effetto della quale la società originariamente non quotata poteva ora collocarsi sul mercato e rastrellare capitale di investimento sul fair value generato dalla società operativa, senza limiti di raccolta per la relativa dimensione di questa e la originaria non concentrazione di capitale dai controllanti. Invece di continuare a quotarsi a parte, la vecchia società girava (reverse listing, appunto) il valore di quotazione attraverso la quotazione della nuova società, pur mantenendo il controllo di quest’ultima attraverso le partecipazioni dei vecchi azionisti di quella. Da quanto riferisce Forchielli, la borsa di Shangai, in linea con provvedimenti adottati da altre autorità borsistiche di Paesi che accettano capitali da paradisi fiscali, come ad esempio il Giappone, avrebbe modificato i requisiti per la quotazione di società attraverso le reverse listings, prevedendo che le nuove società, i cosiddetti cash shells, i ‘gusci di cassa’, debbano soggiacere ai medesimi requisiti di patrimonializzazione, fair value e rating di quelle ordinarie prima di sottoporsi ad un processo di quotazione inversa, il che aumenta i costi ed i rischi e le rende meno convenienti. Ciò nell’ottica di trasparenza in favore di un mercato meno drogato da capitale finanziario di tipo derivato, in assenza di solide base patrimoniali, che potrebbe creare turbative speculative. Il capitale finanziario proveniente dai paradisi fiscali, in questo contesto, risulterebbe certamente penalizzato.



Thx


----------

